# my windowsill nano...transformed...countertop nano 2011-03



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

summer is here...
i set a nano tnak at the balcony.( about 3 weeks old...)

no filtration, no lighting, no heating, no co2,
i call it "n no tank"

-the temperature is around 8-33 degree these days
-have direct sunlight for 2 hours ( the table lamp in the picture is only for taking photography.)
-change the 3/4water twice a week

right now it is doing quite well.
-a cherry shrimp is still survival for a week.. even at 8 degree cold water.
-there is only a few Green algae on the glass. i clean it when doing the water change.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

looks great and by the way, that shrimp is a tank


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's a really nice setup! But a shrimp that can take those extreme temperature? you might wanna start breeding him to make some super shrimps =)


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally, I've found that RCS are way tougher than people would give them credit for (well, the ones I keep at least anyways). I've kept some RCS in a similar setup in the past, with no filtration and no aeration where heat and light were provided by a desktop lamp, and my shrimp did fine (it was for a period of three months as well). However, I can't say that I've ever kept them at temps as low as 8 degrees...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It really looks good. Nice job


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

the shrimp shows up this morning. @ 18 degree..
i will keep tracing that shrimp..see hows it doing at low temperautre.
-------------








at the same time i start another test.. see how HC grows above water.
this pot is about 5 days old. it starts to grow..^_^


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

just thought but.... "why not get a heater?"


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank. Where'd you get those rocks? They really add character to the tank.

Jim


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Super looking tank! You did a great job with it.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

qyrus said:


> Great looking tank. Where'd you get those rocks? They really add character to the tank.
> 
> Jim


most of the bonsai shop have those kind of stone...
i got mine form this shop:

Bonsai - Google Maps


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

gimlid said:


> just thought but.... "why not get a heater?"


i think the heater is useless for planted tank in vancouver...summer time: warm. winter time: have heating inside. and the lighting will help too...

and this tank is only a test...to see how plants grow in low temperautre..


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

3 months passed.
----thinks did on this tank-----
-added black background (reduces direct sunlight, warm up the water a bit)
-added some floating plants (water more clear)
-added a fish (fine at 10- degree)
-trimed two times, clean the glass once each two weeks
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
here are some pics of my emersed plant
































-----------------------------------------------------------------------
do not have a micro lens.. took by a 50mm lens and 100% crop.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm more stunned with your photography skills! LOL! NICE WORK!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics, wow!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Letting nature take its course.Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Personally, I've found that RCS are way tougher than people would give them credit for (well, the ones I keep at least anyways). I've kept some RCS in a similar setup in the past, with no filtration and no aeration where heat and light were provided by a desktop lamp, and my shrimp did fine (it was for a period of three months as well). However, I can't say that I've ever kept them at temps as low as 8 degrees...


cherries are such a versatile (and under-rated) invert. I keep/breed them in unheated soft water tanks and 28c hard water set-ups.

terrific thread! a great example of a low tech set-up.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

This is fantastic! The layout of the rocks and the proportions of the grass are excellent. I can't believe you were this successful with this setup (outside, no light, no heat etc)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the look of this tank. Don't know how I missed this thread. I'll have to get a look at those rocks at one of these stores in person. I really like them. And I agree with you. With no fish, no reason to heat the water. Cherry shrimp do great in cool water.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

White clouds are good at taking some cold temps as well. And they'd do well to spread some ferts the old fashioned way 

Very nice setup.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is amazing and coming along beautifully. Are you going to keep it in the window during the winter?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful tank! I might have to try some cherry shrimp in one of my small tanks one day soon.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

really did a good job, also really shuts up the people who claim any direct sunlight ruins your tanks, love the idea with the black background to limit the light on that side


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

HC will grow above water for sure! I have done it at home provided that's enough moisture. And according to my gf, apparently in Russia, there are many places that have HC fields, they just walk on it... haha...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

all that's missing is starting with "in Soviet Russia..."


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

_Nice window tank set up.. Theo white clouds will breed too if you have a few.._


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

a month ago. i moved the tank back inside the house. and reorganized it.
and made a led light using CPU heatsink and mp4 charger. 3*3W high output led under 5V 1000mA DC charger. hope you like it. thanks


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Look good. tell us more about the LED set up.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow looks awsome, amazing job!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks great!

What happened to the cherry shrimp?


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

here is some pictures of my LED








use three 3W LEDs form lees electronic on main street.








heatsink from my stock i5 CPU. 








DC adapter: creative ZEN mp3, can output 5V 1000mA max








bended a L-shape aluminum to hang the led unit.
hope this info may help..


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

finally have time to make some improvement..
1. changed the DC 5V transformer into 12V led transformer. got it form Lee's electronic. and add a cpu fans to the heatsink..now. very bright.
2. found some 10mm tube in garage. and bended it into "lily pipe" shape..but..looks bad...no big deal...
3. make a co2 reactor by using a hot source bottle. found it in chinatown. 
4. tied some moss。。。 and make a water change...


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

all diy units are working pretty well..the only problem is the ph. some the the white decorate sand i mixed before increase the ph...right now ph is above 9....sad.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is mighty bright - how much are those LED unit? Looks like more that 3W ea.

Not sure how you get a pH of 9 !


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

gklaw said:


> That is mighty bright - how much are those LED unit? Looks like more that 3W ea.
> 
> Not sure how you get a pH of 9 !


3X 3W led. Seoul Semiconductor, got them from lee's electronic. forget the price. around 3 each. i5 cpu heatsink.
the decorative sand should be coral sand. thats why... those soil and sand are extra from my other tanks...i wish i can trade for some black soil...whit my plants....


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

gouedi said:


> most of the bonsai shop have those kind of stone...
> i got mine form this shop:
> 
> i know where that one is! cool! at one time i was into bonsai's. I was thinking about hitting up a shop when i was in the market for some stone for my tank now, but everytime i'd go to this one shop by my place, it would always be closed. anyways...awesome tank!!


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

getting tired on adding sugar to the diy co2.....here is my paintball co2 "regulator"...asa on off + ****** needle valve + solenoid + bubble counter. hope there is no air leaking...
does anyone know where i can get cheap 20z tank? and refill?


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

gouedi said:


> getting tired on adding sugar to the diy co2.....here is my paintball co2 "regulator"...asa on off + ****** needle valve + solenoid + bubble counter. hope there is no air leaking...
> does anyone know where i can get cheap 20z tank? and refill?


 i would like to know as well!


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

got the paintball tank from badlandspaintball.com. 
and here is a shot took last night. sorry not very clear. took by cellphone.
the moss is growing crazy fast...


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

trim again, found that white led can't make plant red..does anyone has experience one led and red plants? do i need RGB led or mix of red and white led to grow red plants?


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Nice N Tank

Really like it Thanks for posting up this thread


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

i think i know what my next tank will be.

stunning.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

months ago. have some extra plants left. planted them in flower pots. and make a led light, 3w. here is some pictures. not really clear. took by a old canon a80.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

got some CREE LEDs form China, and replaced the cheapy Seoul 3w, now much brighter, and cooler. 3 led and a fans. 1050mA transformer, total draws 13.7W( measured by Kill A Watt)


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

repost this pic as record. the rotala red in the back has trimmed in weekend. will have a different shape later. and planning to add some rotala sp green, but can't find it locally. anyone can help me.


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

not very happy with this scape,,,want a change...but don't have woods and stones.....


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank and job well done. Thanks for sharing all the progression from window sill to now. I like that nano rimless curved tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome scape, Sam. You should enter a contest for sure !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

setup another windowsill tank 4 months ago. the tank is doing very well, almost full of plants now.
there are 6 white clouds inside the tank to keep it worms free. 
no water changes, no co2 or metricide.









and here is a picture of the Lobelia cardinalis flowers. the flowers can last for near a week, very beautiful.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wow , crazy plant skills you should teach a class, and i love the diy stuff... killer work.


----------

